# mount_ntfs in 10.x



## blah44 (May 19, 2015)

I do not want to mess with FUSE. I do not need R/W support, only read. looking at man pages online it appears that I should have `mount -t ntfs` aka mount_ntfs(8), but I do not see it on my system, nor a man page for it.

Did it get removed? Are the articles I am finding online in error, and I need external ports after all?


----------



## kpa (May 19, 2015)

It was indeed removed from FreeBSD 10:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/NONMPSAFE_DEORBIT_VFS


----------

